
A Snapshot of Rust's Popularity in July 2018 - steveklabnik
http://www.jonathanturner.org/2018/07/snapshot-of-rust-popularity.html
======
ben0x539
Would love to see comparisons to other languages for the other metrics used
here too, not just the easy ones from github. :P

------
vkjv
I recommend using a threshold of at least 2 stars. It's fairly common to star
your own repo to improve visibility.

